# Signature Pic Problems



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have no problem posting photos on threads but I get an Error Message when I try to post a signature pic. The target photo is well within parameters.

Thanks


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Not enough info for us to troubleshoot here. What is the file type you are using? JPG, GIF? Are you trying to upload the image?


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

It's the B25 jpg above. using the "Edit Signature" menu / Upload Signature Picture function..

it's only 7KB

thanks


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Weird, I think horse is going to have to look at this. I tried a couple of things and was unable to get it to upload or take a link.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the effort


----------



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

NO LUCK HERE EITHER


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm this is wiered. Evan did you send a message to Horse about it?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I get the same message also Adler for my signiture. Thought it was something I was doing wrong

Micdrow


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2007)

OK fixed urs comiso... Micdrow, what pic do u want for ur sig??? I'll put a pic on urs for now till u post a new pic....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2007)

U definatly have a problem with ur account Micdrow... I cant include any pic as ur siggy...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2007)

HA! check this out.... It doesnt show on his post, but his Public Profile does... WTF is that sh!t???


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2007)

You got me but very cool pic


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe to many uploads LOL, just looked over 2 gig uploaded


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha! Now its workin.....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cool, I think I like yours better then the one I was working on. Still working on it though once in a while. And by the way Thanks lesofprimus

Here it is so far


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2007)

U are quite welcome...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice job, Dan. I tried the upload and the link, nothing worked at the time. I'll have to get you to show me what you did.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2007)

I didnt really do anything out of the ordinary.... I first put my pic as his sig, then changed it to the 17.... It didnt show up here, but it did in his profile.... Then Midcrow made a new post and it was there....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2007)

Weird, I tried that with Comiso and it's didn't work for me...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 14, 2007)

Hum for some reason I still cant upload a signiture. Here is the one I was trying.


----------



## Ajax (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys, I've tried adding all the major filetypes as my signature and none will work...
help?

(just wanted to add this)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2007)

I fixed it... It was all that type font stuff u had in there.... Try changing ur fonts now...


----------



## Ajax (Mar 21, 2007)

kk well done thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2007)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Ajax (Apr 8, 2007)

Somthing needs to be done about this. I've changed my pic twice now and both times have had to go to Mods because it says the Pic is too big. I've tried using different filetypes and linking from another site. Who are the good programmer-admins? It needs fixing...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

Eric...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just my two cents, I too have given up on my signature for the same reason. Keeps saying my 8k *.gif file is too large.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 16, 2007)

It seems like each time Les has managed to change my pic he's removed all the text formatting. Try that Matt, then, If that dosen't work, try removing the text alltogether. If that dosen't work, call the A-Team...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm that is wiered. Matt send me your siggy if you wish and I will see what I can do.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2007)

OK Matt, I threw something on ur siggy and it seems to work.... Now try replacing what I put up there with ur own...

Or leave it...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah. Nevermind, Les. I'm slow on reading my threads.


----------

